# Dometic extractor bulb replacement



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have a Dometic extractor with two halogen bulbs. One bulb went a while back and the other has just gone. Does anyone know how to get these halogens out of the extract? I have removed the grease filter, but I do not think that is the secret!

Cheers

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Russ

I swapped both of mine for SMD LEDs, which use a lot less leccy, are just as bright and (in theory) have a life of 30,000 hours.

Can't remember how I did it exactly but it wasn't difficult. Will have a look in a while if nobody else can help . . . . . assuming my hood is also a Dometic. (Doh!!)

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lights*

Here is a pic of the offending article!

Sorry for poor quality. I suspect the whole halogen fitting has to come out rather than just the bulb, but how remains a mystery.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll go out and have a look now Russ.

It really wasn't a problem, so keep off the vallium for a while!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorted.

Photo on the way - when I have taken it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our hood is a Baraldi so this may all have been a waste of time . . . but yours may have similar fittings. :?

The whole bulb housing can be removed by getting the fingernails under the lip and giving it a pull. _(Use a nail file or similar if your fingernails are not strong enough. I expect mine will stop bleeding soon!! 8O :lol: )_

The attached photo will explain all - hope it helps with yours.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lights*

I am guessing mine come out in the same way but so far, stuck like proverbial to a blanket.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will go and have a look shortly, only just got up.  

cabby

Our hood is a Baraldi, sorry  just looked.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

FWIW the ones on my Chausson, which looks similar come out by turning the visible grey trim about 45 degrees, which gives access to the bulb. I found out after breaking one!  

Malcolm


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Russell be careful. 

Yours look like ours and Brian took the brute force method and now we have one of the lights held in with gaffer tape!!

I'll ask him how to replace the bulb and report back

Jan


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Malcolm for that.

We have a Chausson so will be looking at turning them 45 degrees.

Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this the one.

http://dometic.com/FileOrganizer/1-...lation Manuals/Cooker Hoods/CK-2000_MULTI.pdf

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dometic*

Hi Cabby

No it is a different model - I have tried Google for the answer to no avail.

Thanks for trying though.

Russell


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I've managed to replace one of our lights using advice given by Malcom. The other one Brian used brute force and broke the fittings so be careful Russell

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Confirmed look like the ones in my Chausson too.

Turn the bevel anti-clockwise about quarter of a turn. Mind your nails :wink: 

The bulbs are the ones with two small wire contacts, best replace them with LED's as Zeb has done as the halogens make the light fittings whit hot and may be the cause of premature failing. Doesn't do the plastic light fitting much good either.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bulbs*

They are now out but I broke one of the glass bulbs in the process but have been able to get the remains out too.

Russell


----------

